# [GZ] The Spyder III, the World's Most Powerful Portable Laser, Is a Real Life Lightsa



## Lotus222

Same laser that reads blu-ray discs?

The day someone invents a plasma sword, I will be happy. A true light saber. ...Would probably have to be nuclear powered.


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lotus222*


Same laser that reads blu-ray discs?

The day someone invents a plasma sword, I will be happy. A true light saber. ...Would probably have to be nuclear powered.










You must not have read the article.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Z Naught*


You must not have read the article.


Or even the quote.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


MOTHER OF GRAVY.































I'll take fries with that.


----------



## TheOcelot

$200 for a weapon that sets skin on fire. I'm down. Would make a good person defense weapon.


----------



## gablain

lmao : 







YouTube- Amazing video of new Spyder III laser in action


----------



## Lotus222

...Actually, I did. The seriousness of my post was looked over. Or lack, there of. Sorry.

What is the point of that thing, though? Starting random fires? Burning neighbors pesky animals?

Hmm... Maybe I should actually get one...


----------



## urgrandpasdog

I now really, really want one of these to be a companion to my little green laser (also from wicked lasers).


----------



## Setzer

Must show this to my chemistry teacher !

$200 for a "lightsaber", that thing's lethal.


----------



## Realcacheese

$200?! seems a little cheap, eh?


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Realcacheese* 
$200?! seems a little cheap, eh?

Thats what I am thinking


----------



## ryman546

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Realcacheese* 
$200?! seems a little cheap, eh?

Radio Shack special.


----------



## Dannythm

I'll take 3.

No seriously, **** the upgrade of my rig, I'll pick one as soon as I get paid this month.


----------



## click here

psh, 1 watt?

price is impressive though

I should mention, if you are in the US, these are illegal, I don't think Wicked Lasers will ship it to you if your have a US address. You can have no greater then a 5mW laser in the US without a permit.

Stupid, I know.


----------



## jmki1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dannythm* 
I'll take 3.

No seriously, **** the upgrade of my rig, I'll pick one as soon as I get paid this month.

Who wouldn't want a lightsaber over some computer stuff?

-Hey man, I just got a Radeon 5970, it plays Crysis so well! You've got to come over and see.

-Yeah? Well I just ordered a real **** lightsaber. Beat that!


----------



## Blk

Do. Want.


----------



## Clinic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lotus222* 
...Actually, I did. The seriousness of my post was looked over. Or lack, there of. Sorry.

What is the point of that thing, though? Starting random fires? *Burning neighbors pesky animals?*

Hmm... Maybe I should actually get one...

Think of the fun you could have though?! And annoying little neighbor kids?! I'll teach you to flip me off you little fu-...sorry. Got carried away.


----------



## Mygaffer

This thing definitely is not powerful enough to use as a weapon. Its good for popping balloons and that's about it.


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
lmao :
YouTube- Amazing video of new Spyder III laser in action

That was fantastic


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
lmao :
youtube- amazing video of new spyder iii laser in action


roflll


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
lmao :
YouTube- Amazing video of new Spyder III laser in action

xD
thats good advertising.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
lmao :
YouTube- Amazing video of new Spyder III laser in action

True Story!


----------



## jmki1

After a little investigation







...

The super-less powered one (50mW, green laser) costs $200. The super-probably-illegal-everywhere laser at 500mW, green costs $3,000. I'm pretty sure the 50mW one is just fine if you're really crazy though. 50mW can still pop ballons and carve through all sorts of stuff.

So while we all want a $3000 laser that can blind someone a few miles away, the $200 will cause enough havoc, and at a great price!


----------



## xquisit

For $200!??!?

That sure beats the Red Wood semi-automatic AK47 I was going to buy for $550!

Thanks for the post, now I know what I will be carrying with me when I'm in an alley walking back from the club.


----------



## Dannythm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
For $200!??!?

That sure beats the Red Wood semi-automatic AK47 I was going to buy for $550!

Thanks for the post, now I know what I will be carrying with me when I'm in an alley walking back from the club.

Even though I will get one of those, I will still carry my black belt taekwondo license with me in the alleys at night =P


----------



## JohnDProb

i wants me one, i wonder what these could cut...


----------



## SniperXX

Wickedlasers is way overpriced for their stuff. Check around on some laser enthusiast forums. Plus 50mw (their cheap model) isnt that powerful. I have a 100mw green and it can do a few things but it takes time. They are just fun to play with at night with friends. They look sick at night.


----------



## xquisit

This is perfect for the OCN geeks who can't take off their female companion's bras!

I keed, I keed <3


----------



## jmki1

LOL at personal defense.

Some guy breaks in to your house and points a baseball bat at you. You calmly pull out your new Spyder III and say, "If you don't get out of my face right now, I'll cut you down with my lightsaber." Stunned with absolutely no comeback the thief fades into the background.

*And cut, end of promotional ad"


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmki1* 
LOL at personal defense.

Some guy breaks in to your house and points a baseball bat *Glock* at you. You calmly pull out your new Spyder III and say, "If you don't get out of my face right now, I'll cut you down with my lightsaber." Stunned with absolutely no comeback the thief fades into the background.

*And cut, end of promotional ad"









Fixed for Florida.









If you want some real fun with light look into a Fresnel lens.








*1.2KW* . . . melting bricks . . . compare that to a hand held laser . . .
















YouTube- Intense Solar Power

Breaking/Melting glass . . .















YouTube- FRESNEL LENS 9 SUN COLLECTOR SOLAR POWER SPOT

Although I have to say the Spyder III does look very cool . . . just very overpriced. (Also illegal in many states in the US)


----------



## StormX2

LINK TO BUY?!?!?!

I'm gonna get 2 of them!!!!

And I will create a Stock and Trigger for it ...

Call me.. Boba Fett


----------



## jmki1

Well, since the main site is down I suggest eBay...

The only other site is offbrand, http://www.thinklasers.com/spyder3-laser-pointers.html

EDIT @frost
I'm pretty sure if the government found you with that lens, the last thing you would hear is your front door being bashed in, the last thing you would feel is the sting of tear gas and maybe some lethal weapons, the last thing you would see (if it wasn't for the tear gas) is a black cloth bag going over your head, and the last thing you would thing is "worst ******* investment of all time. I shouda just gotten that 5970..."

EDIT II:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost* 
Although I have to say the Spyder III does look very cool . . . just very overpriced. (Also illegal in many states in the US)

It really does look like a light saber. And it's only semi-illegal, you have to register all Class III laser devices (I think up to 500mW in power). Basic ill/legal guide: If you can kill someone with it, you either need a permit or it's illegal.


----------



## jmki1

And a little info on the blindness thing...

A standard pen laser, red in color that runs off a few watch batteries or a AAA dry cell, requires about 10 seconds of full power exposure to cause any damage.

Moving up the price scale, a higher powered laser, like the low end Spyder III (I'd say the 5mW to 50mW, don't quote me on it) requires about .25 seconds of exposure to cause permanent damage or even loss of vision. These are only legal because 1/4 of a second is about the normal human blink time average.

The super high end $1,000+ Spyder III lasers can cause almost instantaneous blindness, and all versions of the Spyder III come with protective eyeware. You don't even want to look at the beam if you shine it on the wall, much less actually use it. Blocking the UV radiation reduces how easily you can catch things on fire







and also heats up the device, because the UV radiation is converted to heat. The high end Spyders give off large amounts of UV radiation, and that's why they burn through almost anything.

I would stick to the lower end ones, I think using the higher end ones would expose you to so much UV radiation you'd get cancer after prolonged use.


----------



## dejanh

Read the article...so can anyone tell me W-T-F is the point of this?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dejanh* 
Read the article...so can anyone tell me W-T-F is the point of this?









You must not like Star Wars


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dejanh* 
Read the article...so can anyone tell me W-T-F is the point of this?









To burn things . . .









Also have any of you seen this?








YouTube- Hot Dogs vs. Death Ray
80 watt "Death Ray" inferred laser. It's like a Hulk TV remote on steroids.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
lmao :
YouTube- Amazing video of new Spyder III laser in action

hahahaha awesome. Reminds me of those Ratchet and Clank commercials.


----------



## the_milk_man

Soon we will be using these to OC our next-gen light CPU's.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Wow 200$ what a bargain, this thing is more than 200x more powerful than your standard $1 red laser.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormX2* 
LINK TO BUY?!?!?!

I'm gonna get 2 of them!!!!

And I will create a Stock and Trigger for it ...

Call me.. Boba Fett









YouTube- MC Chris-Fett's Vette


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Wickedlasers is way overpriced for their stuff. Check around on some laser enthusiast forums. Plus 50mw (their cheap model) isnt that powerful. I have a 100mw green and it can do a few things but it takes time. They are just fun to play with at night with friends. They look sick at night.


Um, this SyderIII Arctic (the Arctic is a new model of SpyderIII) is 1000mw, it's a full watt! A full watt for $200 is the OPPOSITE of overpriced.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *click here*


psh, 1 watt?


Considering you can light matches and pop balloons with 150mw-300mw, a full watt is quite impressive, if not scary!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


This thing definitely is not powerful enough to use as a weapon. Its good for popping balloons and that's about it.


As said above, 150-300mw is for popping balloons and setting matches on fire, 1w WILL light your skin on fire instantly!


----------



## MrAlex

BUT DOES IT HAVE THE SOUND EFFECTS!?!!?! awesomesauce


----------



## jackeyjoe

i want, it'd be good for me, i go camping heaps and lighting fires without matches or a lighter which can be put out by the wind would help heaps









1 watt is some major power though, nobody who doesn't know what it is should touch it....


----------



## newpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


lmao : 
YouTube- Amazing video of new Spyder III laser in action


ROFL blew a car up, haha


----------



## twich12

buying it


----------



## Console-hater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmki1*


If you can kill someone with it, you either need a permit or it's illegal.


What about pen and pencil that you can kill someone with it by stabbing through the heart. Should all kids in school need permit for it?


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

lmao you can't kill someone with this are you nuts


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
lmao you can't kill someone with this are you nuts

I dont know. I think I can do some mean damage.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I dont know. I think I can do some mean damage.

if you tie them down so that they can't avoid the beam? Its like playing with fire, you can burn yourself, but you flinch and no serious harm is done. Although getting in the eye wouldn't be nice, but you can also shove a lighted match in someones eye and that would hurt too so meh


----------



## Adrienspawn

This is the best self-defense weapon ever.
"CMON DO IT! ATTACK ME!!!!"
Then just shake it loosely in their general direction, blinding them and burning their hair and clothes.


----------



## clerick

I have no idea why they are selling it just to anyone. If this thing really puts out a full watt it can blind you simply looking at the dot on a white wall ffs.


----------



## legoman786

Want

wantwantwantwantwantwantwant


----------



## SupaSupra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


This is perfect for the OCN geeks who can't take off their female companion's bras!

I keed, I keed <3


What about the OCN geeks than can take of bra's? I guess we can't have one.


----------



## B!0HaZard

The title is kinda misleading. There's a Spyder III Pro and there's the Spyder III Pro Arctic.
The second is the one in the article. It's cheap and strong. As you know, the Spyder III Pro Arctic is $200. The Spyder III Pro is $3000 for the 500mW version (yup, $3000). And the Arctic is 1W, which is obviously brighter.

BTW there's something called "Blue Light Hazard", which apparently means that the radiation coming from this laser will make your eye stop functioning properly after prolonged exposure. Sad, I was hoping to bring one of these wherever I went. For that I'll have to get one of the green lasers


----------



## MaxFTW

Guess this will be my Christmas prezzie










Totally buy one of these for lulz purposes


----------



## Ibage

The nerd's pepper spray... I want one and eventually, I will have it. This might be the closest to a lightsaber we get in our lifetime, dont waste the opportunity!


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupaSupra* 
What about the OCN geeks than can take of bra's? I guess we can't have one.









Those members don't exist, and are really just liars.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ibage* 
The nerd's pepper spray... I want one and eventually, I will have it. This might be the closest to a lightsaber we get in our lifetime, dont waste the opportunity!

True, we have to get these before something serious happens and they get banned. Just one incident here in Denmark could make them illegal. The only reason they aren't is that they are very rare.


----------



## quadx

I would really like to try smoking with this!


----------



## godofdeath

can any of these cut thin sheets of metal like i remember watching in some show


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


can any of these cut thin sheets of metal like i remember watching in some show


I think that might need a bit more power, like 3-4W.

I really don't know though, and it depends on the metal.


----------



## Ninjastryk

Just purchased mine







Bought a 125mW green from WL last year and it was fairly strong. Popped balloons in 3-5 seconds, lit matches in about 3 seconds and burned a hole through dark fabric in 3-5 seconds. It even was able to melt the black plastic on the case that came with it and made it looked like it was engraved. Visibility was several miles....easy. Was able to put a dot on water towers from across town, but then it was a solid green beam back to the source....me. When the laser was shined into the sky, a friend a few blocks away was able to barely see the beam from his house. Definitely have to be careful with anything this high powered.

Anyone looking for more info on lasers in general should start at www.laserpointerforums.com


----------



## Cindex

BEAST!









I've actually been looking into building my own portable laser with a blu-ray diode.


----------



## Ninjastryk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cindex*


BEAST!









I've actually been looking into building my own portable laser with a blu-ray diode.


From what the members over at www.laserpointerforums.com have been saying, the Spyder III Arctic Series is cheaper then a DIY blu-ray.


----------



## dracotonisamond

oh god yes.
i LOVE lasers. but, hmm. this one sounds really dangerous actually. personal protection? XD. i guarantee this would cause any person that is wanting to rob you freak out. i mean, point and light?

i might buy one of these


----------



## Soggy_Popcorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dannythm*


Even though I will get one of those, I will still carry my black belt taekwondo license with me in the alleys at night =P


Have fun getting beaten up by guys who don't care about fancy spinning kicks (I really hope you are joking...or just don't traverse alleys.


----------



## DigitalBear

http://www.wickedlasers.com/lasers/S...ies-96-37.html

Insane! It has you check like 7 points and acknowledgments, then gives you a huge page on info of why you shouldn't even know of this laser... I was going to buy it but now I think I would be too afraid to use it.


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

After reading all the safety stuff on their website you would think they are trying to convince people not to buy it.

This blue Arctic laser looks like the laser pointer add-on in Crysis. It's got that look to it.

I might get one of these. Don't know if I would ever use it though for fear of breaking some law or blinding somebody or myself.


----------



## Marma Duke

1W for $200, I..don't...understand..


----------



## Chunkylad

Been looking to buy a high-powered laser, I think I have found it.


----------



## Mach 5

Its scary that its available to the public.


----------



## rasa123

I just hope that morons don't buy this an shine it and passing-by car drivers and things like people already do with laser pointers. Except this will blind them and catch something on fire, too.


----------



## Eduardv

Now people can cut cars in half like Morpheus ^^


----------



## aSilva

awesome stuff, i wish i'd get one


----------



## Ibage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rasa123*


I just hope that morons don't buy this an shine it and passing-by car drivers and things like people already do with laser pointers. Except this will blind them and catch something on fire, too.


Honestly, I dont see idiot kids paying $200 for something like this. Its folks like us who would and I have a feeling at least 90% of the folks using a site like this have a decent amount of common sense.


----------



## jmki1

Hopefully it's a little more than 90%, this site is after all devoted to OC'ing much more expensive hardware, and people with no common sense probably should stick to the basics of computing


----------



## hymnatr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dannythm*


Even though I will get one of those, I will still carry my black belt taekwondo license with me in the alleys at night =P


ha ha taekwondo, that's funny.


----------



## 88Nitro

this is amazing, a true light-saber.. but i can't see myself buying one..
i mean, what would be the use? (other than burning things and blinding people )

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rasa123*


I just hope that morons don't buy this an shine it and passing-by car drivers and things like people already do with laser pointers. Except this will blind them and catch something on fire, too.


you know they will..

two weeks from now: 
[BBC] The Spyder III Laser, because of morons, now banned in over 50 Countries


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88nitro*


this is amazing, a true light-saber.. But i can't see myself buying one..
I mean, what would be the use? (other than burning things and blinding people o.o)

you know they will..

Two weeks from now: 
[bbc] the spyder iii laser, because of morons, now banned in over 50 countries


ha!


----------



## SilverPotato

Woah


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
lmao you can't kill someone with this are you nuts

Yes you can. You can jam a pencil through the bottom of someones chin if it's sharp. Anything that's able to pierce the hard upper pallete of the mouth goes into the brain stem easily after that. This is why people shoot themselves in the mouth like that and why 6 inch blades are usually illegal because all you need is about 5 inches of hard piercing material to kill anyone instantly that way. Dull pencils won't work and pens wont work unless they have the right kind of fairly sharp ball cap. Long reach philips head screwdrivers work great too. But a pencil has to be fairly new and fairly good wood and very sharp.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hephasteus* 
Yes you can. You can jam a pencil through the bottom of someones chin if it's sharp. Anything that's able to pierce the hard upper pallete of the mouth goes into the brain stem easily after that. This is why people shoot themselves in the mouth like that and why 6 inch blades are usually illegal because all you need is about 5 inches of hard piercing material to kill anyone instantly that way. Dull pencils won't work and pens wont work unless they have the right kind of fairly sharp ball cap. Long reach philips head screwdrivers work great too. But a pencil has to be fairly new and fairly good wood and very sharp.

This one time, I accidentally cut my finger, so I let the blood drip into a cup and drank it. wwwhhatttt


----------



## X-Ravin

Just to address some previous posts. I've made some purchases from Wicked, their stuff is more expensive, but the quality is higher. You can get cheap 100mw lasers, but they are basically 'overclocked' 5mw diodes. You typically won't actually get the full power rating from the cheap ones, and they will burn out much faster. Also, to get them into the US, the customs form is marked 'gift' which allows unlisted contents to be passed through.

So if you're looking to just play around with a high power pointer check out www.bestofferbuy.com They sell cheap high powered pointers, I've purchased a couple from them and they were ok. One has broken after moderate use.

Oh and, I've ordered my Spyder Arctic







I'll get a video up when it comes. I can't believe they can sell a 1W diode in an aluminum case with a rechargeable battery for under $200.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.* 
if you tie them down so that they can't avoid the beam? Its like playing with fire, you can burn yourself, but you flinch and no serious harm is done. Although getting in the eye wouldn't be nice, but you can also shove a lighted match in someones eye and that would hurt too so meh

if Im in control of the beam - I dont care where you go. It's not like it's a stationary device. That would require me to tie you down. This is a point and aim device lol. I'll track you down like an animal.


----------



## jmki1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
if Im in control of the beam - I dont care where you go. It's not like it's a stationary device. That would require me to tie you down. This is a point and aim device lol. I'll track you down like an animal.

He he he, sniping skills truly put to work


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
This one time, I accidentally cut my finger, so I let the blood drip into a cup and drank it. wwwhhatttt

In britian that would be called a pudding cup?


----------



## bowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X-Ravin*


Oh and, I've ordered my Spyder Arctic







I'll get a video up when it comes. I can't believe they can sell a 1W diode in an aluminum case with a rechargeable battery for under $200.


The projector they are salvaging the diodes from costs less than $1k. It contains 24 diodes. That's $40 per diode, add some mass produced casing, made in China batteries and a fancy box.. And they probably have a fat margin all in all.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bowman*


The projector they are salvaging the diodes from costs less than $1k. It contains 24 diodes. That's $40 per diode, add some mass produced casing, made in China batteries and a fancy box.. And they probably have a fat margin all in all.










woah that's crazy - way to really make some good cash from a buy-dismantle-sell method.


----------



## kiwwanna

Just purchased the Spyder III Pro Arctic Series , cant wait to test this thing out.
+rep for wicked find!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Just purchased the Spyder III Pro Arctic Series , cant wait to test this thing out.


PM me with some videos if you ever shoot them man.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


PM me with some videos if you ever shoot them man.


Sure thing.. I plan on doing some exstensive testing with this. I just need to be careful where I do it as this rated a class 4 which is the highest rating for lasers so.


----------



## X-Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Sure thing.. I plan on doing some exstensive testing with this. I just need to be careful where I do it as this rated a class 4 which is the highest rating for lasers so.


It's going to be a while, I ordered mine last weekend. It looks like they got somewhere between 2-3k orders on it so far and last I saw they're 2 weeks lead time just getting the first orders out.


----------



## Yumyums

WOW i can see problems occuring in the near future from things like this lol.. The public having access to a laser that can catch things on fire instantly.. and on top of being able to instantly blind people, could you image the freeway disaster you could cause with that lol.


----------



## kiwwanna

well a 1.5 - 1.7w blue laser would start to make a little smoke if aimed at a dry log for 6-10 seconds... and I mean a little. This is only rated 1w which means you'll only see 750-850mw max.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


lmao : 
YouTube- Amazing video of new Spyder III laser in action


That was freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Kevlo

Go for the testies, it ends all conflict....make a warning signs "Beware Of Ball Burning Laser"


----------



## Sad

rofl just got my self one :O


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


well a 1.5 - 1.7w blue laser would start to make a little smoke if aimed at a dry log for 6-10 seconds... and I mean a little. This is only rated 1w which means you'll only see 750-850mw max.


Um, no. 500mW lasers can light matches in less than a second from 10 feet away, also this is rated at 1W continuous, I think it's like 1.3W peak.


----------



## Lotus222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


WOW i can see problems occuring in the near future from things like this lol.. The public having access to a laser that can catch things on fire instantly.. and on top of being able to instantly blind people, could you image the freeway disaster you could cause with that lol.


You can buy lighters, gasoline, guns, gunpowder, ect, ect, ect. That doesn't mean you are going to go on a shooting spree or blow stuff up.

...Although, I still have yet to figure out the point of this thing, lol.


----------



## Dock #89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
This is perfect for the OCN geeks who can't take off their female companion's bras!

They don't have female companions...


----------



## yabo

It's like owning a Ferrari... You can drive it, though, it's not legal to drive it the way it was built for... But it's still fun to press the accelerator from time to time!


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yabo* 
It's like owning a Ferrari... You can drive it, though, it's not legal to drive it the way it was built for... But it's still fun to press the accelerator from time to time!

A more proper analogy is it's legal to do anything as long as you don't run anyone over.

(In both cases, they probably can't fight back because they're either dead or blind. I'm just sayin'.)


----------



## payton12345x2

Just bought it..will be making video on it when it arrives.


----------



## quakermaas

If you go to the wickedlasers site and under choose model for the spyder 
III pro.
So the cheap one is not really that good ?









Edit..I am looking at the wrong model...should be the spyder 
III pro arctic. 
Still, how can a similar model cost almost 3 grand for a 500mw and $200 for the other 500mw


----------



## derekb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


If you go to the wickedlasers site and under choose model for the spyder 
III pro.
So the cheap one is not really that good ?









Edit..I am looking at the wrong model...should be the spyder 
III pro arctic. 
Still, how can a similar model cost almost 3 grand for a 500mw and $200 for the other 500mw










From the limited stuff I know about lasers, Green ones are harder/more expensive to manufacture.


----------



## noldevin

*Waits impatiently for paycheck to clear so I can order one*

EDIT - hell yes it cleared while i was at work today


----------



## kilrbe3

From a comment on Gizmodo;

Quote:



sending request
Invite a friend to comment

Um. I don't mean to be the bearer of bad news, but I bet these get banned almost immediately. These are an arsonist's greatest dream; you could set fire to a building in a matter of seconds simply by standing outside it and pointing something through a window. And it would be untraceable, with no catalysts or unburnt matches to find.

This thing should really be treated with the same respect as a gun, not fooled around with by tech enthusiasts


He makes a very excellent point on the whole arsonist thing....


----------



## mz-n10

has any of these artic shipped yet? i did a quick search and havent seen any people that have them yet....


----------



## noldevin

I think it would be rather difficult to start any major fires with it at any decent range. You'd either need to be very close, or have something highly combustible like paper or gasoline nearby to get it started. It's not like you can just point it at the wall or floor for a few seconds and WOOSH! flames.

My order just went through, so I'll confirm/disprove this (carefully) when it arrives.


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


how can a similar model cost almost 3 grand for a 500mw and $200 for the other 500mw










These new 1W blue lasers are made with a new diode technology so they are in fact cheaper to make. They literally extract these diodes from a high brightness projector, so they buy bulk of these projectors and extract the diodes from them and make really "wicked" lasers, lol.


----------



## votum

I will wait for people to start getting them before I order







Rather not have to call my CC company


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

I'd really love to get one of these (for absolutely no reason). As I stated in my original post in this thread, I probably still wouldn't use it.


----------



## DigitalBear

I'm just scared at what I might accidentally do and I'm a careful man but accidents happen.. The fact it's a switch instead of a button kind of turns me off even more, because if it slipped out of my hand with a button then it will turn off and all is safe... switch = stays on, hits ground near dry grass(Colorado) or carpet... FIRE... or Bounce... OUCH MY EYE.


----------



## ColdRush

I remember this being on sale in the deals section. Extremely awesome, but I don't think they should be sold to the public. We all know that there will be one idiot that makes the news for some reason or another.


----------



## hondajt

Anyone get one yet? I have purchased from them before, they are legit btw.


----------



## DigitalBear

... Yay, the top radio station in Denver was talking all about it today on the morning show... this will be banned VERY quickly in Colorado... They even said the Wicked lasers site, price with shipping... and made jokes about serious crap that will come will more likely happen as the public becomes widely aware of such a dangerous.. cheap.. easy to abuse tool... Uggggggg!!!!


----------



## Darkice

I NEEED To buy one of these before they are outlawed


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Well I finally caved and ordered one.

After doing some reading it appears that these may not ship until at least early July. From what I have read at Laser Pointer Forums, these may actually be pre-orders even though that isn't stated.

Read for yourself and don't freak out or jump to conclusions!!!

Here is the thread at Laser Pointer Forums.


----------



## Domino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_milk_man*


Soon we will be using these to OC our next-gen light CPU's.


haha, hard mod a light saver to overclock further


----------



## Aqualan

My next project...MUAH...MUAAAHHHH SHarks with Freaking lasers on their heads..MUUAAAHHHH


----------



## Culverin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus* 
Well I finally caved and ordered one.

After doing some reading it appears that these may not ship until at least early July. From what I have read at Laser Pointer Forums, these may actually be pre-orders even though that isn't stated.

Read for yourself and don't freak out or jump to conclusions!!!

Here is the thread at Laser Pointer Forums.


Bump this thread with your reveiw when you get yours?


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Culverin* 
Bump this thread with your reveiw when you get yours?

Let's hope so...


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Well, as someone who uses one of these bad boys on a daily basis http://www.stuller.com/products/14-0110/?groupId=7326
I can tell you that getting popped with one will burn you, pop holes through your fingernails, and melt platinum instantly, but will not set your skin on fire. Your flesh is self extinguishing unless you have some sort of accelerant.


----------



## kz26

So...would one of these babies be viable as a personal defense weapon?


----------



## noldevin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r* 
Well, as someone who uses one of these bad boys on a daily basis http://www.stuller.com/products/14-0110/?groupId=7326
I can tell you that getting popped with one will burn you, pop holes through your fingernails, and melt platinum instantly, but will not set your skin on fire. Your flesh is self extinguishing unless you have some sort of accelerant.

I'd imagine the output on that thing is far more than one watt.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kz26* 
So...would one of these babies be viable as a personal defense weapon?

Well the threat of instant long range blindness is pretty intimidating... but if they have a gun they could still fire blindly and hit someone, or shoot you the second you whip that thing out.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noldevin*


I'd imagine the output on that thing is far more than one watt.


Output maximum is 500 joules over 25ms at a focal point of .01mm

That will put a hole in quarter inch gold bar stock that is the size of a dime.


----------



## kiwwanna

Well I placed an order for one.. Just took payment from my Visa. I paid like 2 weeks ago lol. Now to wait for shipping.


----------



## Mach 5

With the culture of happy slapping in the UK (no idea what its like anywhere else) I find this truely terrifying, kids can easily buy this and have no idea what the consequences will be if they flash it at someone "for a laugh".

They're dangerous and the company making them should be shut down for even joking about making something like this so easy to get hold of.


----------



## noldevin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r*


Output maximum is 500 joules over 25ms at a focal point of .01mm

That will put a hole in quarter inch gold bar stock that is the size of a dime.


While the Arctic is very powerful for a readily available "pointer," it's nowhere near gold bar melting lol. Not even comparable.


----------



## Lotus222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kz26*


So...would one of these babies be viable as a personal defense weapon?


Hell no. Are you kidding me? This is like asking if a lighter would work as a PDW. I wouldn't even rely on a taser or pepper spray. When in a life or death situation, the only viable option is a handgun - with good training and self defense classes of some sort.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

crazy.
assuming it's wayy more powerful than the ones that we can get a dealextreme or those other china wholesalers.


----------



## Lelouch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lotus222*


Hell no. Are you kidding me? This is like asking if a lighter would work as a PDW. I wouldn't even rely on a taser or pepper spray. When in a life or death situation, the only viable option is a handgun - with good training and self defense classes of some sort.


Considering it blinds instantly, I would say that's a good threat..


----------



## Lotus222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lelouch*


Considering it blinds instantly, I would say that's a good threat..


Because that isn't a hard target to hit or anything... Especially in a confrontation/robbery.









Maybe harsh words would work too. Maybe you could hurt an attackers feeling while you are trying to shine a laser at them.


----------



## Jayce1971

Unfortunately, you KNOW that there is some pyro/arsonist s.o.b. sitting there right now, thinking about how many forest fires he could set with this thing, and not leave any evidence. Neat toy, though.


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noldevin*


While the Arctic is very powerful for a readily available "pointer," it's nowhere near gold bar melting lol. Not even comparable.


Pretty sure he was talking about the jewelry welding laser that he linked.

Bump for videos of people who got theirs in.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupaSupra*


What about the OCN geeks than can take of bra's? I guess we can't have one.










What about the ones that can do it one handed? Do we lose our hands?


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupaSupra*


What about the OCN geeks than can take of bra's? I guess we can't have one.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*


What about the ones that can do it one handed? Do we lose our hands?










You're not lived until you've taken one off using this laser. From far away, when they don't expect it.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Sorry to bump this, but...

http://gizmodo.com/5576742/lucasfilm...eal-lightsaber


----------



## votum

^ LOL at the C n D. Dildos kind of look like light sabres too


----------



## USFORCES

Close but no cigar.


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

I hope this doesn't stop peoples orders from arriving, I was looking forward to user reviews and some videos.


----------



## Culverin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mach 5* 
With the culture of happy slapping in the UK (no idea what its like anywhere else) I find this truely terrifying, kids can easily buy this and have no idea what the consequences will be if they flash it at someone "for a laugh".

They're dangerous and the company making them should be shut down for even joking about making something like this so easy to get hold of.


I'm sorry, but no.
Get used to it.

Exponentially more and more power will become more readily available to the public due to advances in technology.

Just think about it, 50 years ago, RPGs and fairly accurate fully automatic weapons in the hands of the public? unheard of.
Nuclear weapons 60 years ago? Only a single country.
But now? Every potential super-power on earth has more than enough to end all life on earth 500 times over, easily.

That's just how the trend of technology works.
This trend is going to continue until an irate or depressed person decides to end the world.

The power to end the world will eventually make it's way into the hands of the uncouth and uneducated.

Frank Herbert in his short stories compilation illustrates this point remarkably welly. Have a read and you will understand exactly where I'm coming from.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Culverin* 
I'm sorry, but no.
Get used to it.

Exponentially more and more power will become more readily available to the public due to advances in technology.

Just think about it, 50 years ago, RPGs and fairly accurate fully automatic weapons in the hands of the public? unheard of.
Nuclear weapons 60 years ago? Only a single country.
But now? Every potential super-power on earth has more than enough to end all life on earth 500 times over, easily.

That's just how the trend of technology works.
This trend is going to continue until an irate or depressed person decides to end the world.

The power to end the world will eventually make it's way into the hands of the uncouth and uneducated.

Frank Herbert in his short stories compilation illustrates this point remarkably welly. Have a read and you will understand exactly where I'm coming from.

What the hell are you talking about? He says things like this shouldn't be sold and you say "no, look at the past, it's going to happen"? that makes no sense. The past (or books for that matter) don't dictate the future. People do. Laws will be passed (or imposed). Automatic weapons will never make it to most developed countries in Europe. You think governments are going to sell tanks, jet planes and bombs to the public in the future? dream on.
And last I checked only 2 countries had the nuclear capability to destroy the Earth.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*


Unfortunately, you KNOW that there is some pyro/arsonist s.o.b. sitting there right now, thinking about how many forest fires he could set with this thing, and not leave any evidence.


Couldn't start a forest fire with this any further away than you could with a match, and a burned match is hardly much evidence.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Culverin*


Just think about it, 50 years ago, RPGs and fairly accurate fully automatic weapons in the hands of the public? unheard of.


Unheard of?

In the 1920s you could get a full-auto Thompson submachine gun or a BAR from mail order catalogs with nothing more than a money order and an address. These are still formidable weapons today, more than 90 years after they were first sold.


----------



## USFORCES

CNN has posted it now









Quote:

*(CNN) -- "Star Wars" creator George Lucas wants to force a laser company to stop making a new, high-powered product he says looks too much like the famous lightsaber from his classic sci-fi series.*
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/gaming.....html?iref=NS1


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
CNN has posted it now









http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/gaming.....html?iref=NS1

Ha, I reported faster than CNN.
I are proud


----------



## noldevin

Greeeat. Let's just bring more attention from customs to our lasers


----------



## tryceo

who needs guns when you got this baby.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Just a quick question.

If I was to bind and gag someone in some kind of torture device, then aim this laser at the back of their head while I go stay round my friends for the weekend, what would I expect to find when I come back?

Also, could it be more effective if I was to aim the laser at the material being used to gag the person.

Actually, what would happen if I used one of those dentist things to prize someones mouth open and then left the laser aimed at the back of their throat for 24 hours?


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*


Just a quick question.

If I was to bind and gag someone in some kind of torture device, then aim this laser at the back of their head while I go stay round my friends for the weekend, what would I expect to find when I come back?

Also, could it be more effective if I was to aim the laser at the material being used to gag the person.

Actually, what would happen if I used one of those dentist things to prize someones mouth open and then left the laser aimed at the back of their throat for 24 hours?


Okay...seriously dude; you are exactly the type of person they ARE NOT marketing it to.









This takes the prize for "The Creepiest Post Ever". If this was a serious question, you need therapy.


----------



## BVM

I am all for freedom and less govt control but there is absolutely no way this should be legal in any way. The band-aid to appease US legislation that can be easily unlocked is a joke. Seriously, its cool and all but it is a WEAPON. I cant imagine how many people will inadvertently get blinded by one of these.


----------



## votum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy* 
Just a quick question.

If I was to bind and gag someone in some kind of torture device, then aim this laser at the back of their head while I go stay round my friends for the weekend, what would I expect to find when I come back?

Also, could it be more effective if I was to aim the laser at the material being used to gag the person.

Actually, what would happen if I used one of those dentist things to prize someones mouth open and then left the laser aimed at the back of their throat for 24 hours?

You'd have to change the batteries. Laser would cauterize at the same time since it would cut through flesh so slow, so probably you would just put a hole in their neck.

Wonder if you could use this to pierce ears, lol/


----------



## underdog1425

Bump for videos of the many people in this thread who claimed to have bought one.


----------



## noldevin

I canceled my order. They are taking way too long to ship them, and they have been proven to have a fake customs ID number. I'm gonna be building my own blu-ray laser instead


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


Okay...seriously dude; you are exactly the type of person they ARE NOT marketing it to.









This takes the prize for "The Creepiest Post Ever". If this was a serious question, you need therapy.


nah dude. He posted it meaning he isn't as crazy as you think he is. Most people who came across this had some really dark dark ideas in their head way worse than this or similar, and didn't post it. Just because they didn't post doesn't mean they didn't think it









And honestly, have you not given one thought to perhaps using it as some sort of weapon and/or torture device?
I've thought about maybe buying one and a really large magnifying glass, driving over to some kids I really freakin hate, and just blasting them with a few magnified "shots" just to see what would happen to them.


----------



## Ninjastryk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *underdog1425*


Bump for videos of the many people in this thread who claimed to have bought one.


They are supposedly shipping on July 15th....according to talk on www.laserpointerforums.com

We shall see...


----------



## Kye7

dont bump month old threads...


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Ordered mine the day after they came out... Still waiting lol


----------



## mrjminer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kye7*


dont bump month old threads...


So people can constantly repost the same stories from the same or different sources and repeat the same discussions and information just because a thread wasn't started in the past week?

Anyways, this story deserved to be bumped, regardless, with Lucas's lawsuit against them: http://www.overclock.net/technology-...ber-maker.html


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kye7* 
dont bump month old threads...

We can have the thread moved. Personally I would prefer to have all discussion on the topic in one thread, and I am helping that by bumping this particular one. Whether its ok or not to bump considering that its in the news section is questionable but like I said, we can just get it moved if it bothers people/violates tos.


----------



## CyberDruid

It's not a light saber.

Oh

I already posted that 100 PAGES AGO


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


It's not a light saber.

Oh

I already posted that 100 PAGES AGO


Bahaha no kidding


----------



## hondajt

Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## noldevin

Yes people have started to get theirs. They generally run at 3/4 the rated power and don't have the beam specs stated in the product description. A few have already broken as well.


----------



## Champian

I just ordered mine yesterday







I hope what you say isnt true...


----------



## noldevin

It's true. You might get lucky and get a good one, or you might not.

Just be sure to use the goggles, for you and any friends you're showing it off to. Blue lasers are horrible for your eyes, the worst of any color. Even if you aren't directly exposed to a beam, the back-glow from the dot can cause damage at close ranges. If the beam crosses an eye, you'll hear it pop and go blind. Just FYI.


----------



## dafootballer

to bad they cost like $75 to make...


----------



## monoLab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


I'll take fries with that.


You Canadian...


----------



## X-Ravin

Mwahahaha! Waiting for the battery to charge


----------



## Evil-Jester

thats cool though i still want one


----------



## X-Ravin

I know i thread necro'd, but I had too, we were all so excited haha. Only 3 month wait!


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *X-Ravin* 

















Mwahahaha! Waiting for the battery to charge









Faster faster faster! I've been waiting for someone from OCN to get one of these and post since this thread started, FINALLY someone is delivering!


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Got mine in the mail about a week ago!


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk* 
Got mine in the mail about a week ago!

PICS AND VIDS! DO EET NAO!









Also inb4 why is this in the news section if it is so old. The thread never got moved and it just morphed into an HQ for this topic.


----------



## kremtok

I should mount one on my M4...lasers are a good less lethal option, and are used by military as such.


----------



## Ninjastryk

@X-Ravin...nice, G1 or G2? Colin claims my G2 shipped already but haven't got an email yet (#487xx). Can't hardly wait, ordered on June 10th too!


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dannythm* 
Even though I will get one of those, I will still carry my black belt taekwondo license with me in the alleys at night =P

Karate never around waist. Karata up here (points to brain). Karate in here (points to heart).

yeah yeah I just watched the Karate Kid haha


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

It's hard to really show the length of the beam in the first pic but id estimate least 500ft+ maybe lots more


----------



## X-Ravin

I didn't go through pages looking for dates if you're talking about me. I already read the whole thread back when it was new and I just google searched it in 5 seconds. Mine is a G1. Just tried with the training lens and it's hella bright! Waiting for dark to go full blast. They seem to really be sticking to their schedule now. I got an email this morning, had it this afternoon.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk* 
It's hard to really show the length of the beam in the first pic but id estimate least 500ft+ maybe lots more

ok my 15mW green laser can be seen up to 2 Miles away and you got a 1W (1000mW) thats 66.6 time stronger then mine so that would make yours go 66.6 times farther so if it followed the curvature of the earth your laser would go 132.2 miles (hypothetically) but as it does follow the curvature it just dissipates into the atmosphere/space


----------



## Adrienspawn

Thanks for the pics! Lots of people were waiting for an update.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester* 
ok my 15mW green laser can be seen up to 2 Miles away and you got a 1W (1000mW) thats 66.6 time stronger then mine so that would make yours go 66.6 times farther so if it followed the curvature of the earth your laser would go 132.2 miles (hypothetically) but as it does follow the curvature it just dissipates into the atmosphere/space

The green spectrum is more visible.


----------



## Mach 5

I was going to dig this thread up anyway, I read an article yesterday that some idiots are using these to try to blind pilots taking off from heathrow airport, they have over 200 reported "attacks" already, its a miracle that nobody has been killed yet.

Some people on here seem to forget that for every sensible member on here who has purchased one of these, there are probably 15 morons who will use this to harm others simply for amusement.


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gex80* 
Them receiving a product in the mail is not news nor does it contribute to the news at hand with new information that warrants a revival of a thread that has been stopped for more than a month. Meaning he had to search at least 4 pages in the past to tell everyone he got a laser in the mail. A thread in off-topic would have been more suitable.

EDIT: Correction he had to go about 7 pages in the past after looking at dates.

Its been discussed earlier in the thread that it should be moved, though said thread moving never happened. Personally I find it convenient that most of the information related to this topic has stayed in this thread instead of having others crop up.

While keeping ancient topics in the news section isnt great, it is awesome to keep the subscription and finally get updates on people getting these.


----------



## Alatar

To anyone who's getting one: Don't move near me, ever.


----------



## noldevin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester* 
ok my 15mW green laser can be seen up to 2 Miles away and you got a 1W (1000mW) thats 66.6 time stronger then mine so that would make yours go 66.6 times farther so if it followed the curvature of the earth your laser would go 132.2 miles (hypothetically) but as it does follow the curvature it just dissipates into the atmosphere/space

Green lasers have a much tighter beam and better optics than the blues, so they can go much farther even though they have less power. The blues are known for high divergence.


----------



## djsi38t

Very interesting and I also want to say thanks for the pics!


----------



## kiwwanna

So after many call and not speaking to anyone no calls returned... I get home and this showed up....

Only took about 4-6 months or so lol Can't wait to see this in action.


----------



## Acroma

So, what are you going to use it for?


----------



## xobile133769

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acroma*


So, what are you going to use it for?


spontaneous acts of terrorism of course haha









these things look insane.


----------



## nardox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noldevin* 
Green lasers have a much tighter beam and better optics than the blues, so they can go much farther even though they have less power. The blues are known for high divergence.

What's the most powerful color of laser for popping balloons or lighting cigarettes?


----------



## Segovax

Ya I want laser rifles and stuff. That would be cool, make my Mosin's and my Enfield's worth millions!!


----------



## noldevin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nardox*


What's the most powerful color of laser for popping balloons or lighting cigarettes?










Infrared, though they are dangerous because you can't really see what you're pointing at or how focused it is, nor does your eye react to it in any way. So if you're blinding yourself, you won't know till you're blind.

I hear blu-ray (purple) also burn quite well.

Also, lighting cigarettes is a terrible idea, since you need to draw through them to get a good light, and pointing a laser strong enough to burn things at your face is just plain stupid.


----------



## awdtsi

This is insane


----------



## Hawk777th

Can you see the beam at night?


----------



## d33r

i think i would rather buy a tazer still


----------



## clerick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Can you see the beam at night?


You can see the beam in plain daylight so yeah.


----------



## noldevin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clerick*


You can see the beam in plain daylight so yeah.


It's very hard to see a blue beam during the day unless you have fog or smoke, but it looks like a damn light saber at night. A green with decent power is visible during day.


----------



## Hawk777th

Now I want if its really like a light saber at night!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

This has been bumped enough times.

Make a new discussion outside of the news section if you have something to contribute.


----------

